# The Controversial Tip Jar



## driverman1985 (Feb 3, 2019)

Folks, I have to say I don't think tip jars or rating signs are tacky, especially if displayed in a professional manner. Am I alone on this?
Some drivers seem to think it is tacky, unprofessional and even goes as far to say it negatively 'pressures' riders to feel obligated. Come on now!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lots of drivers have had success with tip jars and signs. I think pax are much more aware that it’s okay to tip now.


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

I agree. Personally I think they are tacky.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I get about 25% more with my tip jar.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don't go to bad neighborhoods with a tip jar.... you will lose both wallet and tip jar... they will be laughing at you


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They annoy me, because they are literally everywhere now. "That" is the problem.

The last bastion of no tip jars IMHO is your supermarket cashier, but they have been told to ask you for a donation to some charity when you are paying, so the store owner or offshore megacorp can get a picture of them holding up a fat cheque (Canadian spelling LOL).

When this happens to me, I say to the cashier "No thanks, I refuse to fund XXXXX store's PR campaign"........it usually elicits a few snickers in the line.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I think they are tacky, but I might try them out on the summer tourist crowd. I would only use a sign and just put it up when I get to the tourist downtown beach city.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Best luck I had on Uber/lyft for tips is with a bejazzled peanut butter jar with “please tip my daddy” on it.

My tips for a tip jar...

1. Keep it empty
2. Keep it in prominent view
3. Keep it empty
4. Empty it after every ride


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Austin383 said:


> I agree. Personally I think they are tacky.


No, no, no!
Tacky they are not. Profitable they are.
You are most welcome!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'd rather beg on a street corner.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I'd rather beg on a street corner.


Fine, go ahead. Who's stopping you?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

An appropriate tread to review this Oldie but Goodie


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Fine, go ahead. Who's stopping you?


I'm not a beggar.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

7 eleven is now selling a scrolling led cup you can program with an app. Its $25 so I haven't decided if I should try it yet but...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm not a beggar.


No one said you were.
However, you implied you may choose that option. I say, give it a try!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

driverman1985 said:


> Folks, I have to say I don't think tip jars or rating signs are tacky, especially if displayed in a professional manner. Am I alone on this?
> Some drivers seem to think it is tacky, unprofessional and even goes as far to say it negatively 'pressures' riders to feel obligated. Come on now!


Uber has created a culture that is unethical, immoral, and tacky thus I don't see how a tip jar or rating sign can be viewed negatively in this milieu. You are making below minimum wage thus the drivers who say it is tacky or unprofessional are either a.) not actual drivers or b.) work for Uber as shrills. In a different time and place they would have been tacky but Uber has forced, yes forced, drivers to do whatever they can to make fair pay for their time and use of their personal resources.



mbd said:


> Don't go to bad neighborhoods with a tip jar.... you will lose both wallet and tip jar... they will be laughing at you


going to a bad neighborhood equates to no tips in the first place so why go there? let the ghetto stay the ghetto but don't put your life at risk while not even making minimum wage and don't even think about getting a tip.....just not part of the ghetto culture.



Roadmasta said:


> I'd rather beg on a street corner.


Isn't that what we are doing when we drive for Uber/Lyft just in a different fashion?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> No one said you were.
> However, you implied you may choose that option. I say, give it a try!


I wouldn't do either. Sorry I needed to explain to you.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I wouldn't do either. Sorry I needed to explain to you.


Sure!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Sure!


Another fool ignored.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> Another fool ignored.


Thank goodness!



driverman1985 said:


> Folks, I have to say I don't think tip jars or rating signs are tacky, especially if displayed in a professional manner. Am I alone on this?
> Some drivers seem to think it is tacky, unprofessional and even goes as far to say it negatively 'pressures' riders to feel obligated. Come on now!


Tacky = riders that don't tip. 
'Nuff said!


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm not a beggar.


Then wheres your personal clients and TCP number?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Then wheres your personal clients and TCP number?


I have my own clients and commercial insurance. TCP isn't necessary in my market.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> An appropriate tread to review this Oldie but Goodie


At least she had the courage to apologize on national tv.


----------



## JonyL (Jun 7, 2019)

I think it's kind of tacky so I'm not sure I'd do it. Plus my friends tell me they never really pay attention to those on their rides and tip in the app anyways


----------

